# Need help



## twitch528 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am wanting to purchase a puppy for the family to ultimately be a home protection dog for the family due to some recent incidents. Gender does not matter to me neither does color. Can anyone suggest a breeder and give any input on how i need to approach this. I have a K-9 handler that I work with that is willing to train the dog for free i am just looking for suggestions on a breeder as I have never purchased a puppy before. I am also a K-9 handler at my department but have never trained a dog before for protection. I am looking for a puppy in the East Texas area. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

you prolly wont get much love on this one. most people here train their dogs in personal protection as a sport. if you're looking for home protection/guard dog you should just get an alarm system. 

also most GSDs don't have to be trained to guard the house. they do it naturally.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

There are WAY more poor breeders (or just 'don't know what they don't know' breeders) then good ones. Plus the ones that will just plain lie to you cause they want you money and will say anything they think you need to hear to give it to them.

So BEFORE you call or talk to anyone you need to really make sure you've gone thru --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

People breeding for 'sport' would have dogs the type you need. That training involves obedience, tracking and protection so would fit. And if you have the tons of time to train and keep up the training then you'd be considered for one of their pups.

If you wander around this board for awhile, you'll see people that seem sane and reasonable (and not  ) and you'll also see/hear about their dogs. Many of us put our dogs registered names and titles in our signature line. So you can do further searching and find websites and hit's from that to research and either add them or subtract them from your list.

Be aware, most of the best breeders REALLY care about each and every litter, taking tons of time with all the puppies for the 8 weeks or so they have them. They match the pup with the new owner (no 'I will get the pick of the litter by my choice') because their goal is happy owners and happy puppies. So they do their best to use their knowledge and experience to make the match.

This also means they do NOT have tons of litters each year and waiting lists may be involved. And if you are standing strong on something (I MUST HAVE A MALE) and you are 2nd on the list with a litter having only one male you probably won't end up with a puppy at all.

Good luck!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am wondering - in the 2-3 years for that puppy to mature into the dog you want for protection (and I like the idea of montoring and alarm systems as well), you are going to be scared and waiting (which also isn't great for a puppy) it might be better to get an adult dog that has shown to have the temperament for what you need. 

WHICH - is not easy, because you do run into people wanting to make a lot of money, with a little knowledge, selling these dogs. I think though people on this board who have some real knowledge, might be able to steer you towards places where you can get adult dogs with the clear head to be in a family and be a dog for protection both if this is even a decent idea - I don't know, but hope some do.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I would suggest that considering your experience and available training that instead of going for a puppy to see if you can get a k9 washout that washed out due to not being a good-enough tracker. You get a dog with the right breeding, the right temperament, the right imprinting, the right foundation work, and basic start in bite-work. You can take it from there. 

A large percentage of the work K9 do is tracking and scent work - something that may not be that important to you, but won't affect his or her ability to work as a Personal protection dog. 

Most people who come on here looking for a PP have some kind of romanticized idea about loyal protective GSDs protecting them and their families, with no concept of what is a strong dog, and what it takes to train and handle one - so most often we recommend that people get a sport dog, learn in an IPO club, and use the deterrent effect of having a GSD by their side for protection. Even in our club, we have had people who had exposure to Police/military K9 from being police or ex-military, get a WL GSD, and join the club, only to find that the dogs were too much dog for them, or required too much of their time (thus don't have the dogs anymore). 

If you want to go the puppy route - find a breeder that breeds FOR police dogs, and has a track record of producing successful and operational police/guard dogs in different venues. You will not likely find such a dog from your average breeder, no matter what they claim if they are not the kind of breeder that police departments seek out to acquire dogs from. 

Also consider having a puppy shipped to make sure you get the right dog for your needs. Here is an example of the kind of breeder you want to search out:

German Shepherd Breeder | Police Dogs | Schutzhund | Washington USA | BC Canada

Bonus is that such a breeder would know and have the connections to help you find a young-adult wash-out that would be perfect for your needs and experience level.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would contact this kennel...
Van Meerhout German Shepherds - About Us

Looking at your other posts, you asked the same question awhile back?


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

It will be a long time before the puppy is trained in protection. Maybe you should get an adult dog? Many breeders sell older dogs, as well.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Are you an officer? I'm confused Does the dog you handle go home with you? Can't the department get you in touch with who they get their dogs from? Just curious....


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking at your other posts, I'd think about a green dog. I'd also lean towards a larger breeding place, where you can see and compare a fair amount of dogs. Something along these lines:

GREEN DOGS FOR SALE - GREEN GERMAN SHEPHERD FOR SALE - GREEN GERMAN SHEPHERDS - SCHUTZHUND PROSPECTS


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I agree. A green dog would be a much better idea. Since you are a K9 handler the suggestion about finding a suitable green dog through your department's procurement officer is not a bad idea (IF they will do that). Contacting vom Meerhout (mentioned above, they are in Austin area), maybe Germelhaus (url below), or even Ladylaw (she hasn't been on in awhile, but might answer a PM). The latter is a K9 handler and also buys dogs over seas and is in the Beaumont area. Not sure if Dave Kroyer does this sort of thing. You would have to do a search for his name maybe linking it with Schutzhund. 

=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs

You need to be ready to participate in the training of the dog and then to maintain the training over the life of the dog. Don't just send the dog out for someone else to train. PPD aren't like an alarm system that you turn on and forget about. Just like using guns for home protection, a dog and its handler need to keep their reactions and training up to date.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Your main need has to be a stable family dog. You're not going to want a suspicious, hair trigger of a dog living with your kids. A 1yr to 15mo old dog will be fairly easy for you to pick out good temperament, then you want to work with a VERY GOOD trainer. I mean this respectfully, but your handler friend, may not be that trainer. Its important to look honestly at these kinds of things.


----------

